# Sarcoids and Camrosa cream??



## Vicki_Krystal (28 July 2009)

I have been told to try using Camrosa cream on my horses sarcoids before going the liverpool cream / vet route.

Just wondered if anyone has done this and did it work?


----------



## Digger123 (28 July 2009)

I have tried thuja cream and Pills. Global herbs sarcex. Have not tried camrosa.There have been posts in the past where people have said that the camrosa has made them bleed. As you can tell neither the thuja/global herbs made any difference to my boys warts.
Up to date I have had one large wart removed and am just awaiting for the delivery of the cream from Liverpool.


----------



## Dogstar (28 July 2009)

I am sure I heard that Camrosa is NOT designed for sarcoids and can make them worse. I would say definitely go for the Liverpool cream, it worked on my chap who had about 4 sarcoids. It isn't even that expensive -or doesn't seem it-as you pay for it bit by bit because the vet has to come out several times.


----------



## pootleperkin (28 July 2009)

Don't go there - our vet has only ever seen evidence that Camrosa makes sarcoids worse.

There are a lot of people that will swear to you that they know someone who has had great success with it on sarcoids, but no vets at our practice (12 of them) have ever seen it help.

I have had some success with Liverpool cream and ringing  suitable sarcoids with my boy. Best advice is to keep the flies off as far as possible - they irritate the the lumps and cause them to enlarge.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (29 July 2009)

Don't use Camrosa on sarcoids. Their adverts state that it cures pretty much everything from sore skin to blocked drains but it's only when you buy the stuff (at £70+) and read the coy little booklet that it actually says it's not to be used for sarcoids. There was a stink through the courts (or similar body) a few years back as Camrosa had been asked whether their cream contained any heavy metals (= toxic) and they had said no. They were later forced to retract this statement and admit that it DOES contain toxic heavy metals. Anyone who knows anything about sarcoids will know that any interference can cause them to grow more aggressively. If you had a suspicious patch/lump on, say, your arm would you apply Camrosa to yourself? I sure wouldn't! I wouldn't even use it to clean my oven. Thuja cream is safe as it is incredibly gentle and I'd happily apply it to myself. And if a horse has a suspect patch that may or may not be a sarcoid, the results can be very good. Sunny has had 1 small possible sarcoid on his cheek successfully treated with Liverpool Cream and a funny looking patch under his mane successfully treated with Thuja. Camrosa/bargepole. Try Thuja or if it looks serious, your vet and Liverpool cream.

PS: sorry if I sound narked here but I bought the whole Camrosa kit to try to help Sunny. The cream, gloves, special wash etc etc etc. At least £70 and when I opened it and read the booklet, I discovered it wasn't to be used on sarcoids. Now if that ain't dodgy business standards, what is? I chucked the whole lot about 2 months back in a mega tack room tidy up.


----------



## PapaFrita (29 July 2009)

I used Camrosa on a sarcoid in the corner of my mare's eye and it worked.  This was before any broohaha about it not being any good for sarcoids and it certainly didn't cost £70, but it WAS at least 5 years ago. My vet at the time said she didn't think it would work, but it wouldn't do any harm. Mare was preggers which is why vet didn't just lop it off, there and then.
I bought some thuja cream and teeny little pills to treat PF's sarcoid next to her udder, but it exploded and healed before it arrived, so I couldn't say if it works or not although I have heard great things, which is why I bought it


----------



## 5311 (29 July 2009)

DON'T DO IT. I used it and it made them worse. To be honest, Liverpool cream is the only effective treatment. Its pricey, but worth it. Good luck


----------



## MurphysMinder (29 July 2009)

I have been told that Prof Knottenbolt at Liverpool University says using Camrosa is a definite no, can do more harm than good.


----------



## horsegirl (29 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

DON'T DO IT. I used it and it made them worse. To be honest, Liverpool cream is the only effective treatment. Its pricey, but worth it. Good luck 

[/ QUOTE ]

The vet used this on my horse last year, he had three sarcoids now he has hundreds


----------



## kerilli (29 July 2009)

i'd use vaseline first, there is a school of thought that they can be 'smothered' and will die off if they get no oxygen. you won't do any harm with vaseline, anyway!
a friend got rid of one by smothering it with axle grease (!!!) because she reckoned it looks exactly the same as Camrosa...
i use Newmarket Bloodroot ointment, from my vet, it is brilliant and they don't come back. can't be used anywhere it would be rubbed onto other skin though (between back legs, armpits etc) but it does work, and it is a lot cheaper than the Liverpool cream. you can put it on yourself, too.


----------



## spacefaer (29 July 2009)

I used Camrosa on a sarcoid on my mare's belly - and it worked brilliantly!

Initially it did make the area red and sore looking but I perservered and the sarcoid dropped off.  It was about an inch in diameter at the base and shaped like a round pyramid.  While using the Camrosa, the area nearest the belly sealed itself up so it became more of a hanging oval shape and one day, it jsut wan't there anymore!  I continued to use camrosa to heal the flat platelet scar left - which vanished and the hair grew over.

I admit that the camorsa made it look horrid - red and weeping - but that reaction was the ointment working.  No reoccurence and no more anywhere else - I'd definintely use it again.


----------



## millitiger (29 July 2009)

i am wary of Camrosa- how can somthing be soothing and healing on an open wound yet fierce enough to kill off a sarcoid?

go down the Liverpool route, it is the only thing that is tested and monitored specifically for sarcoids and the only thing i will ever use if my boy gets any more.


----------



## TPO (29 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have been told that Prof Knottenbolt at Liverpool University says using Camrosa is a definite no, can do more harm than good. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto


----------



## NR99 (29 July 2009)

Personally I used it on my mare when Camrosa was quite new out, it was not advertised for sarcoids I had it for something else, but when her sarcoid became ulcerated in the summer I used it to keep the flies off, the sarcoid did indeed drop off within a week and the hair grew back as if nothing was ever there.  She was 5 at the time and is 16 now and we have no re-occurrence.

The thing is I have heard more cases of it not working than it working since, so I would not necessarily use it again.  In the same case as the comment saying Liverpool cream caused 3 to spread massively, you just don't know if my horses sarcoid would have dropped off without Camrosa and if the other horses sarcoids would have spread even without the Liverpool cream.  Every horse and every sarcoid is different.

Follow your vets advice is your best bet.


----------



## harmony_ (29 July 2009)

i got a little pot of this gritty redy brown cream off my vets, not sure what it was exactly, called sarc-off though, my mare had one the size of a clenched fist on her neck, it sort of burnt it away, could put it on yourself but had to wear gloves, and after it had all dropped off i just smothered it all with vasaline and then it just healed up! 

was expensive though, about £90 i think but well worth it, and not an inclining of it growing back.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (30 July 2009)

Take care guys - you can't cut the oxygen supply to skin growths by putting vaseline on them since the oxygen is brought by the red blood cells UNDER the skin. The vaseline route works for eg ticks because they get their oxygen from the air outside the horse. Having said that, vaseline can be beneficial because it is gentle and will protect the area from flies and such like. Many, many sarcoids are not sarcoids but warts, lumps and bumps. My vets told me that the current thinking was if it looks like a sarcoid, treat it as if it IS. But other vets say the exact opposite! The danger is that an owner could treat a possible sarcoid with, say, toothpaste. When it clears up in a couple of weeks the owner will then swear blind that toothpaste cures sarcoids. But in reality, it was not a sarcoid in the first place and the horse's own body dealt with it. The golden rule for all home remedies is: first, do no harm.


----------



## hairycob (30 July 2009)

I agree with Box_of_Frogs, but would add that don't assume that just because something is natural it won't do any harm. You often see people suggesting tea tree oil or aloe vera - both are cell growth stimulants and not recommended for tumours which is what a true sarcoid is.


----------



## Indy (30 July 2009)

I've heard of the Crest toothpaste cure before.  The americans swear by it.

Why the hell would you want to use it on your teeth if it can clear a sarcoid up in a few days?


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (31 July 2009)

Holy Moly Indy! You gotta be kidding!!!! Please tell me that's a joke! I tried to think of the most ridiculous stuff an owner could possibly want to smear on a sarcoid and toothpaste seemed stupid enough. Good grief!!!!! Is it safe to clean your teeth with, anyone know lol x


----------



## Indy (31 July 2009)

No honestly that is straight up.  

My boy has got a couple of sarcoids on his sheath but my vet is little reluctant to use Liverpool cream because he is really sensitive in that area.  Anyway I googled sarcoids and this american forum came up which is veterinary moderated  and they were all discussing the merits of Crest toothpaste and how fantastic the results were.  The vet was agreeing too!

I think they said they were using the Crest Whitener type.  So don't know what you make of that  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh and just to clarify I have resisted the urge to buy wagon loads of Crest toothpaste, although will admit to being sorely tempted into buying a tube in the Asda last night.  However, I did move away from the dental hygiene aisle Crestless eventually!


----------



## RachelB (31 July 2009)

One of the horses at work had a huge sarcoid removed from her udder area a while ago - we were given Sarc-Off cream to put on it but it didn't do anything. We therefore couldn't tell if the cream had done anything (we put it on the stallion's sarcoid but that had also been banded, so it dropped off, and on another horse's small ones but it didn't do anything visible to them). My boss noticed another of the first mare's sarcoids getting bigger and asked me to put her on another course of Sarc-Off applications - that was on Monday, she has had two applications and this morning we found it half off. A bit messy but I am quite impressed, the cream must have worked!
I personally wouldn't put Camrosa on sarcoids, for the reasons mentioned above!


----------



## Passtheshampoo (31 July 2009)

A friend of mine in Southern Ireland said her vet suggested Zovirax cream for her fillies sarcoid. Must admit my filly is currently being treated with Liverpool Cream and I do wonder if I've done the right thing when I hear some owner's experiences. I really respect DK and obviously he is the expert in treating these but I'm sure many warts which are'nt true sarcoids end up being treated with a diagnosis being made from a photograph.  Just worry I've put my filly through an awful lot of pain using the Liverpool Cream on every little lump we found.


----------



## hoofsculpture (3 August 2009)

hi there, it depends where the  sarcoid is, if its on the face etc i dont know, but i have removed sarcoids the size if a big tomatoe, i used liverpool cream once, it worked over 6 days and the sarcoid fell off, unfortunatly it grew back bigger in a week., i then  pulled down hard on the sarcoid to stretch the skin above it, while my son tied it tight with cord. i then  placed o lamb ring over it.  then i got liquid nitrogen from plumbers, made a cardboarg cast filled with cottonwool, held it arround the sarcoid and then froze it solid. after a couple of days the sarcoid fell off and never returned, thats 4 years ago


----------



## JLav (3 August 2009)

I've also had sucess using Camrosa before all the hooha about it started.

I only used it because another person on my yard had used it on her horse with sucess as well and she gave me the rest of her tub to use up so it was free. In both cases the sarcoids were small and I always said to my vet that we'd never know if it was the Camrosa that cured it or wether it would have resolved itself anyway.

I would be very vary of using Camrosa on anything now though after some of the reports you hear and I have a friend who's horse ended up with a nasty burn on it's leg after she used Camrosa on some mud fever.


----------



## DougalJ (3 August 2009)

My gelding has many sarcoids around his sheath area. I have left them alone now for 2 years (upon 2 vets advice) and 75% has cleared on their own. He does however have a larger one which is growing on his sheat area which the vet checked in May and will come back after the summer to decide what to do. I do use Camrosa for mud fever (with good results) and was comtemplating using it on this sarcoid. After reading of all your comments I will perhaps leave alone. Has anyone else left sarcoids alone or do you think I should treat i.e Liverpool cream etc?


----------



## Murphy88 (3 August 2009)

Agree with all the others who have said camrosa is a bad idea. Derek Knottenbelt has some horrific pictures of horses whose owners have self-treated sarcoids with camrosa, and ended up causing serious damage. At best, camrosa will do nothing at all, and at worst it will make things far worse. From what I know, camrosa is designed to stimulate cell growth, so putting it on a form of skin cancer is never going to be a good idea.

Sabab172 - the best thing to do is look up Derek Knottenbelt's fact sheets on sarcoids. In the lectures he gave us at uni, the general consensus seemed to be that as long as a sarcoid isn't changing and isn't causing problems, then it can be ok to just monitor it closely but not treat.


----------



## DougalJ (3 August 2009)

Thanks Murphy88 - Ill look it up!


----------



## Doris68 (3 August 2009)

I have had a bad experience with Camrosa (not on sarcoids) and would NEVER use it again for anything!


----------



## LCobby (9 August 2009)

http://www.liv.ac.uk/equine/facilities/laser.htm
For a problme on in a sensitive area, diode laser is excellent.


----------

